# Laparascopic Drainage of Pancreatic Pseudocyst???



## adri3421 (May 3, 2012)

How would you code laparoscopic drainage of a pancreatic pseudocyst? The surgeon also calls it a cystogastrostomy.

I was thinking 49322......trying to avoid an unlisted code if possible.


----------

